# Old trains



## bajarob (Nov 6, 2012)

*Old trains (photos added)*

Hello Everyone,
I'm new to the site and to trains.
I hope I'm not breaking any rules or protocol by posting this and hope it's in the correct section.
I have had my grandpas/dads trains for about 5yrs now. He built cases for the trains him and my dad setup when he was younger and displayed them. At this point we have taken most the trains from the displays, wrapped them and boxed.
I have many things from my grandpa and we need to start thining the heard, so to speak.

How do I go about figureing out what I have, how much it's worth and where to sell it? 
I'm located in Olympia Washington.
I'll keep a couple of the displays but we just can't keep all of it..and the coin collection, stamp collection, hotwheels and so many other items.
Your help is apreciated.
thanks,
Rob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

bajarob said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I'm new to the site and to trains.
> I hope I'm not breaking any rules or protocol by posting this and hope it's in the correct section.
> I have had my grandpas/dads trains for about 5yrs now. He built cases for the trains him and my dad setup when he was younger and displayed them. At this point we have taken most the trains from the displays, wrapped them and boxed.
> ...



Hello Welcome to the site.
This the right spot, no rules broken.

What scale are they?

You can start here by posting some pictures, e bay is a good place to match what you have to get an approximate price for it.

We can tell you what you have someone will know, don't be afraid to ask something.

You can list them here in the for sale forum but you have to put a price or best offer with it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Rob,

Welcome to the forum ... you've taken a good step by coming here ... we have a good group of guys who will likely pass on some unbiased opinions.

Start by posting pics here, as Ed said, along with an inventory list of what you have: manufacturer; scale; individual numbers of each loco, train car; accessories; transformer info; etc.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## bajarob (Nov 6, 2012)

Do they just have that info. on each car?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Rob,
> 
> Welcome to the forum ... you've taken a good step by coming here ... we have a good group of guys who will likely pass on some unbiased opinions.
> 
> ...



Is there a 10 post minimum before he can post pictures?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmmm ... good question. I'm not sure if this is implemented, or just rumored.

John ... you out there? Do you know?

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you can post pictures right away, but if you try to link an external site, there is a 3 post minimum or they get zapped by the SPAM trap.

Anyone that has issues, I normally just go into the admin panel and bump up the post count so it stops being a problem.


----------



## bajarob (Nov 6, 2012)

I took a few shots and tried to upload them directly from my computer but it wouldn't go through...so now I'm trying to load them onto photobucket.


----------



## bajarob (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok, hopefully this works.
These are just some pictures of two of the cases with trains in them. I have a box full of cars that are like the smaller set in the pictures, I also had a box of track and misc. things available so I got a picture of that one also. Some of the other stuff is burried away.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The track and the black transformer and the #322 steam engine are American Flyer stuff.
That would be "S" scale. I can't tell about the other stuff. Does all the stuff fit on the loose track? If so it is all S scale. You have some nice pieces. Ebay will give you a price range on it. Good luck.


----------



## bajarob (Nov 6, 2012)

mopac said:


> The track and the black transformer and the #322 steam engine are American Flyer stuff.
> That would be "S" scale. I can't tell about the other stuff. Does all the stuff fit on the loose track? If so it is all S scale. You have some nice pieces. Ebay will give you a price range on it. Good luck.




The one with the american flyer is much bigger than the other set in the case. We had about 6 display cases he made...all full of trains. We finaly (after the wife put up with them laying around the front room for 2yrs) had to take the trains out to store them and I just put some of the trains in the one case and hung it up. I left the larger set as I got it. I think that box of track is too big for the smaller trains and not sure if the american flyer ones fit it...but it looks like it might. I "think" the smaller set might be HO from the little reading I just did.


----------



## bajarob (Nov 6, 2012)

I should also mention, I'm not AS concerned about the prices...mostly just trying to find a good home for them where they are apreciated...but don't want to just give them away either (figure if someone pays for them, they must apreciate and want them)

To give it some scale, the smaller case is hanging on a 7.5" beam and those are old hotwheels redline diecast cars.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

LoL, I thought those cars on the auto hauler car were redlines. HWs are 1/64 scale
and I think S scale is 1/64. I have an American Flyer train #283 I have kept cause
my dad and I played with it back to 1955. That one of yours was probably made in the
50s. They aren't worth what I thought. I saw one like mine at a train show in better condition than mine (my uncle had it for 3 years before I got it) and seller was asking $75.00. Your smaller stuff sounds like HO. I love those old red passenger cars you got but no money for trains right now. I guess those passenger cars are S scale. Nice other cars also.


----------



## bajarob (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm in Olympia Wa.
Would I be better off (in your opinions) to go ebay or just post them here? I was honestly hoping not to have to unpack, take multiple pictures of each and descriptions....my dream was that I'd find a local guy into the hobby and just have him come out and take a look...any thoughts?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

You'll get better money if you invest some time, do some research, and list them individually/small lots on Ebay. 

But you have to weigh up the wife aggro of having the trains for longer :laugh:

There are people that buy bulk lots, that is always an option


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You're going to have to take pictures if it's not someone local that gets to see them first hand. Nobody is going to give you anything that approaches the value if they don't know what they're buying.


----------



## bajarob (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll make the time.
Any guess' on dates on the, what I think is. HO stuff. I assume it's all around the same dates...that would get me started atleast.
Rob


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

That SF number 3500 looks to be a Life Like HO set.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

The others gave you good advice. Find out what you have and post small lots on ebay. Before posting check the other sales on ebay to see if your train(s) etc. are already being offered by someone. If so you'll get an idea of the value and make sure your items continue past their auctions. The people who miss another auction will jump in on yours. You don't want your auction to end the same time as a competition's auction. If you know the value of your set sometimes listing it BUY IT NOW can pay off. But this only works when you really do know the value. BUY IT NOW grabs people who don't want to mess around with watching auctions and they're in a hurry. These people usually know they're not getting the best deal but they don't really care. Also, try to set up your auction so it ends later in the evening (I was once a Super Seller on ebay).

But knowing exactly what you have is important. I used to sell coins on ebay and I often purchased "unknown" old coins on ebay for like $1 to $10 each and after attributing them I re-posted them on ebay for a fast $50 to $300 each. 

Good luck.


----------



## bajarob (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm not sure I want to do ebay, maybe I'll try craigslist. Was hoping someone would get me close to a date on the ho trains...but maybe they are hard to date, or have info on them that I haven't found yet.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

If you have any numbers on the engines or cars you can type the brand and model number into Google search and most likely one of the first links that will pop up will be one from the Lionel Library (if it's Lionel). 

http://www.postwarlionel.com/index.html#Main

Lionel has tons of resources free online. 

I personally buy trains from my childhood era and mostly just display them. When I'm looking for another train to buy I see what's online and check it out on the Lionel Library (I only buy Lionel).

Some guys here know just about every train ever made. I think some sleep with their trains (just kidding).

If you have any Lionel trains try the Google search thing. I wish I could help more but I'm a very limited hobbyist in this area.

Best to you.


----------

